# Rolling and Glazing



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I would like to get some feed back between you Banjo tapers and Bazooka tapers and to see if running a roller and glazier (flusher) works the same . I know my observation is trying to roll and glaze following tape applied with a banjo don't seem to work very good , because they were developed with a certain amount of mud in mind to properly set the tape... Makes you wonder if one does not really need that much mud on the back of the tape when doing flats & butts ( which is nice to fill the voids ) but to flow out an angle it is necessary ... And what about those angle heads that claim to do it all without rolling out the angle ?? Personally I wouldn't even waste my money on that claim...


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> I would like to get some feed back between you Banjo tapers and Bazooka tapers and to see if running a roller and glazier (flusher) works the same . I know my observation is trying to roll and glaze following tape applied with a banjo don't seem to work very good , because they were developed with a certain amount of mud in mind to properly set the tape... Makes you wonder if one does not really need that much mud on the back of the tape when doing flats & butts ( which is nice to fill the voids ) but to flow out an angle it is necessary ... And what about those angle heads that claim to do it all without rolling out the angle ?? Personally I wouldn't even waste my money on that claim...


I guess when I use a banjo for the corners I like to roll them with an angle roller and wipe them by hand with a 6" knife. Finish coat I use a corner box.


----------

